# New fishing tool you are gonna like.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Rhett showed me a new fish gripper today. It is called, for lack of a better name I suppose, "The Fish Grip." All plastic and stainless steel. The company has a website www.nortonbrassrattler.com 










I played with it some and it appears to be very sturdy and it floats. It locks very much like a Vise Grip. I'll take this a little further when we've had a chance to test it on real fish. I certainly like what I have seen so far. I was kinda put off at first because it was plastic and some of the other plastic fishing tools I've used were far from satisfactory. 

Check out the coiled lanyard Rhett used to attach it to the yak. This lanyard stretches from 6" to at least 8'. I made the lanyard out of 300# test mono. I've made several of these lanyards for rod safety lines, paddle leashes, took security lanyards, etc.

Norton make some spoons that are prettier than any others on the market. They are equipped with rattles made out of pistol cartridges, .32 cal for the small spoon and .38 for the larger. That ought to make them easier for the Redfish to find in our nasty water right now.

The yak in the photo is Rhett's new Native Watersports Ultimate 12. Nice little fishing rig.

I need to find out where The Fish Grip is sold and pick one up for my yak and my skiff.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

I like it but, what is the difference between that and the metal things(kind of like pliers on sideways) that Wal-Mart sells. I know that the one you have floats and the metal ones sinks but,if it works better then I will get one!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

It works, don't rust and costs only $15. One guy in Jax uses his to hold his one legal Redfish instead of using a stringer.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Howdid you make the coiled lanyard? That looks really useful! I have a 4 yr old and a 2 yr old that I take fishing. After losing one snoopy pole, I have strings tied to everything now! I could really use something that does not get tangled!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Look down this forum a little bit and you will find instructions for making them. I start out with 8-12' of mono to make one. 

I can hitch one to a trolling or bottom fishing rod and catch fish all day without fear of losing the rod.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Found it! thanks a bunch, I'm going out for some heavy mono tomorrow.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

If you can't find heavy mono locally, get some weedeater mono. Don't forget sleeves. Ace Hdw will have sleeves for most anything.


----------

